# دورة total station



## رياض رمضان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل:
باذن الله ساقوم بعمل دورة اشرح فيها طريقة استخدام جهاز المحطة الشاملة والجهاز من نوع pentax pst-v2
فهل من متقدمين للدورة؟؟؟
من يود التسجيل يكفي اضافة رد...


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اود ذلك استاذ ي الكريم لكن نوعية الجهاز غير معروف نوعا ما وغير مستخدم ممكن تعرض لنا بعض الانواع ان كانت لديك فكره وشكرا لك
أخوك/محمود


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## ضبعان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ياليت على جهاز topcon


----------



## اياد العبودي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت ومنكم نستفيد.......................


----------



## اياد العبودي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت ومنكم نستفيد.......................


----------



## garary (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت يكون جهاز معروف ومستخدم حتى تعم الاستفادة .مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو البدور (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هذه الخطوة وان شاء الله راح نكون متابعين معك
:75::75:


----------



## رياض رمضان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

...معقول كل المهتمين بالموضوع 4؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يوفقكم جميعا 

م علي بن عفيف


----------



## نورسين محمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

هل نحن امة ام ماذا؟


----------



## Mohamed Ela (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خابور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم يا اخي الكريم نشد على يدك بقوة
خطوة مفيدة جدا لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## ALNORAS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

سجل اخي وكلنا معك


----------



## ورد النيل (14 نوفمبر 2008)

نود المشاركة بأذن الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الري أولار (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك خي الكريم


----------



## امير عوض (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جيده وأسال الله أن تكون فعل وليس مجرد كلام


----------



## ريبين (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا الف شكرا لخدماتكم


----------



## elhawary_online (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم هذه دورة مهمة حفظك الله


----------



## zieka113 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

نود المشاركةونتمنى الاستفادة من تلك الدورة


----------



## أبوالمعتز (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نؤيد هذه الدوره وأسال الله الأستفاده للجميع ومصداقيه ذلك


----------



## عمر عبد الغني (29 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## العبد لله (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هذه الخطوة وان شاء الله راح نكون متابعين معك


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

good


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت انا نفسى من زمان اخد دوره


----------



## محمدالحوتي78 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا وانا اود التسجيل


----------



## محمدالحوتي78 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا جدا ادارة الموقع والاعضاء الكرام واتعهد بالالتزام بقوانين الاداره وفقكم الله


----------



## rooka (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وانا معك


----------



## عبدالله الكويس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجوا الاشتراك


----------



## nile bird (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## محمدالحوتي78 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## waledw2003 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مستعد ان شاء الله


----------



## الصكر العراقي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## HAMDAHMD (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amnal002009 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله الموفق


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## odwan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ودمتم للعلم شعلة تنير الطريق


----------



## أبوالمعتز (28 ديسمبر 2009)

في أنتظارك أخي العزيز
وموفق وجزيت خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هذه الخطوة وان شاء الله راح نكون متابعين معك*​


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أكيد وباطبع يا مهندس رياض ومشكوووور


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

إن شاء الله ستكون دورة رائعة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلال ترياقي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نتمنى من امهندس رياض شرح التوتال ستيشن بشكل عام وتمييز الفوارق على الاجهزه لاننا معرضون للتبديل في الاجهزه وجزاكم الله كل الخير ووضعها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## agela (2 يناير 2010)

رياض رمضان قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل:
> باذن الله ساقوم بعمل دورة اشرح فيها طريقة استخدام جهاز المحطة الشاملة والجهاز من نوع pentax pst-v2
> فهل من متقدمين للدورة؟؟؟
> من يود التسجيل يكفي اضافة رد...


 السلام عليكم ان مشترك جديد نامل منك المساعد اريد التعلم جهاز المساحى توتل ستشن 1200 ليكا


----------



## agela (2 يناير 2010)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك


 السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (2 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس صلاح سعد (24 مارس 2010)

نتمنى منك شرح الموضوع شرح وافى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نظام بويا شابو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*ثناء وشكر*

شكرا لقبول أنضمامي لكم متمنيا لكم النجاح والتقدم في عملكم في سبيل تقدم المجتمع وشكرا


----------



## فالكون (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ولك كل الشكر


----------



## sosohoho (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك بس هي فين الدورة


----------



## sosohoho (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو ان يكون هناك دورة على التوب كون


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (5 أكتوبر 2010)

نتمنى ذلك و ياريت بالعربية
و مشكور مقدما


----------



## hind fedail (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اود الاشتراك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wmfw_sh (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اود الاشتراك وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك يا اخى


----------

